# Nvidia gf 7300 le display problem



## soyab0007 (Dec 9, 2009)

my friend has given me gf 7300 le..
when i install it on my pc. display is not coming..
and when i removed pc working display is coming ..what should i do...
my config is
intel dual core 1.6 ghz
gigabyte ga G31M Es2l
1gb ddr2 transcend ram
400w i ball PSU
should i have to do something in bios


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Dec 9, 2009)

did u connect the DVI pin to graphic cards port & did u install the drivers for the graphic card  !!!!


----------



## soyab0007 (Dec 9, 2009)

display is not coming so how i can install drivers


----------



## CA50 (Dec 9, 2009)

card may not be gud, check the pci slot, also clean the card connecting points with eraser


----------

